# Außenfilter (Aquarium) geeignet für mini Teich (ca 300 L) ??



## Shelby (21. Jan. 2013)

Hallo, wie im Titel, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ein Außenfilter eines Aquariums auch in einem kleinen Teich von ca 300 L eingesetzt werden kann.
Wenn ja, würde der Filter außreichen, um zu verhindern das sich das Wasser grün färbt?? 
Wenn z.b. 3-5 Goldfische eingesetzt werden??
MFG


----------



## lotta (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Außenfilter (Aquarium) geeignet für mini Teich (ca 300 L) ??*


hallo, shelby
ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir wirklich weiterhelfen kann.hab leider keine erfahrung, mit aquarienfiltern.
ich weiß nur, dass sich goldfische gerne und schnell vermehren! und gut wachsen.
deshalb glaube ich, dass 300 liter nicht genug sind, um welche darin zu halten.
ich mag dich nicht frustrieren, aber ich habe zur zeit in meiner Winter Innenhälterung 
etwas über 700 liter, und schon ein schlechtes gewissen, mit meinen 2 kleinen koi und
7 goldis.
obwohl sie sich bei 6°C nahezu nicht bewegen.
kannst du deinen teich nicht ein wenig größer machen, wenn du goldis halten magst?
aber es gibt auch andere fische für miniteiche, schau doch mal unter diesem stichwort hier nach...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/159/
ansonsten hoffe ich, dass sich noch einige fachleute auf deine frage, melden werden.
viel erfolg noch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Außenfilter (Aquarium) geeignet für mini Teich (ca 300 L) ??*

Hi Shelby,

einen normalen Aquariumaußenfilter könntest Du nur verwenden wenn der Wasserspiegel höher als der Filterstandort liegt (die saugen das Wasser nämlich nicht an, sondern es muß nachlaufen können wenn das Flügelrädchen im Filter das Wasser weiterdrückt). Algenbefall (grünes Wasser) verhindert ein normaler Filter auch nicht (dazu müßte er mit ner UV-Lampe gekoppelt werden). Er holt ja nicht die Nährstoffe (Nitrat, Phosphat, ect.) die es den Algen erst ermöglicht zu wachsen aus dem Wassser.

300l sind für Goldfische aber nicht geeignet. Für die kleinen Formen wie Schleierschänze sind selbst bei  Aquarienhaltung schon mal 500-600l als Minimun einzuplanen (entspricht ca. nem 2m Becken). Um Fische das ganze Jahr draußen einigermaßen sicher halten zu können bräuchte der Teich auch ne Tiefe von min. 1m. Ansonsten müssen sie den Winter über drinnen verbringen
Bei Teichen unter 3000-4000l würde ich keine Goldfische einplanen

MfG Frank


----------

